# Visual symptoms



## Kyle450 (Jan 24, 2018)

Does anyone else get double vision or ghost vision in one eye?


----------



## Brayfl (Apr 26, 2018)

My vision is the worst I see everything fake slow motion or blurry and snowy vision dots


----------



## Laurany152 (Mar 24, 2014)

my vision is bad as well but for me its tunnel vision. My peripheral vision is gone.


----------

